# Zero Turn Mower



## Chum (Apr 4, 2013)

It's that time of year again and I have decided to upgrade my 8 y/o 54" stamped deck Husqvarna (bought at Lowes...I know, I know...) lawn tractor for a quicker and better built zero-turn model.  I hit up some of the local dealers in my area (Brunswick) and now have to weigh my options...I was hoping some of you guys could chime in and help with my decision.  Obviously stamped deck models are out, but I did look at three fabricated deck models today:  a Husqvarna RZ with a 48" deck and a 24 hp Kawasaki engine that was running $3400; a Gravely ZT XL with a 48" deck, also with Kawasaki engine, that was around $4800; and a SCAG Freedom Z with a 52" mow deck (they have a 48", I just didn't look at it) that was upwards of $6500.  

I don't know much about the Gravely brand, but the sales man spoke very highly of it (that's his job).  The SCAG brand sounds like it's top of the line, but is the price, being almost double what the Husqvarna is going for, worth it?  I've had pretty good luck with my current Husqvarna, with exception of the deck completely falling apart (right now I have tie-down straps holding it up and go through 2-3 belts a season).  Are there other mowers I should be considering?  I stopped by Tractor Supply but they didn't have any BadBoy mowers in stock which I have read a lot about here on the forum.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Todd E (Apr 4, 2013)

Have heard good reviews on Bad Boyz from TSC.

Neighbor runs a Gravely and likes it. Takes a beating and holds up.

Me....I run a Dixie Chopper and it is jam up and jelly tight.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 4, 2013)

I have two Snapper Pro's. & a old Walker.  Run a one man grass cutting business. The Snappers have proved themselves and priced well. Highly recommend them.


----------



## SLY22 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the Kawasaki engine! I, my brother,dad and uncle all have the Hustler brand zero turn mowers for at least 5 years with excellent service!


----------



## 280bst (Apr 4, 2013)

Got a Husky 2yrs. now does good, had Toro before that did good till it caught on fire,Gravely been @ long time Dixie Chopper Scag is also a good one. Bad Boy seems to do good but T.S.C. don't sell blades for them, Some of them are pricey depends what your needs for a mower is. Can't talk bout Snapper had bad luck with them but like most everything else I just got a bad one Good Luck


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 4, 2013)

Check out the Ex mark mowers. Bought one that has a commerical deck for $4500..............No problems for the  past 6 years...


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 4, 2013)

Todd E said:


> Have heard good reviews on Bad Boyz from TSC.
> 
> Neighbor runs a Gravely and likes it. Takes a beating and holds up.
> 
> Me....I run a Dixie Chopper and it is jam up and jelly tight.



10-4 on the Dixie Chopper. Been running mine for 12 years and never a problem. Awesome machine


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 4, 2013)

Scag


----------



## rospaw (Apr 4, 2013)

Do not buy an Ariens zero turn mower. I have one that in the past 6 years has been nothing but problems. From deck bearings, pulleys, charging system, throttle cable, turning system ..... motor runs good but it a kohler 20 hp (?) I think it was built by gravey not sure of that. It cuts about an acre so not much use. It is a piece of JUNK! I bought a used ferris a few month ago and look foward to grass cutting this year. (at least i do now )


----------



## madsam (Apr 4, 2013)

Gravely 48" with commercial deck  330 hrs. of hard cutting
and still going strong.......Kawasaki 24hp motor.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 5, 2013)

you WILL NOT be happy with a Husqvarna exspecially if you have cut with any other brand thats decent. they dont cut even and  hate cuttin along side hill, turning or anything. grasshopper, ex-mark, hustler, and scag are going to be the better zero turns... I have experience on all but the ex-mark and the grasshopper is my favorite, but most of my buddys that do lawn care run ex-mark's... even a cub caddet is way better than the Husqvarna. 

just my .02 with the experience ive had with zero turns

p.s. i dont know anybody that has ever owned or even cut with a dixie chopper so I have 0 input on them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2013)

go with the one that has the closest knowledgeable dealer support.  You'll need blades, you'll need filters, you'll need belts.

I bought a Hustler Mini Z 42" that is perfect for me and what I do.  That being said, I thought I'd be fine because there's a local Hustler dealer in my town.  Not so.  The dealer is clueless...told me that the mower I had didn't exist...told me there was no such thing as a Commercial Z that was 42" deck...tried to tell me it was a different Hustler mower.

Fortunately, another mower shop that is not a Hustler dealer came into town and he can order me parts...but it is a bit of a hassle...so now I keep a spare belt and spare blades on hand and most of the time order via internet.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 5, 2013)

^-------Great advice. I can stop at one shop which is on my way home and get anything motor related, but if I need anything strictly DC......I must drive opposite direction of home to get those type parts. Some shops are funny on repairs, too. Where, I purchased mine........if you didn't purchase the mower from said shop and you need repairs, you go to the back of the line. Some mowers they just turn away period.


----------



## stewart 14 (Apr 5, 2013)

I like my gravley!!


----------



## Rebel 3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a hustler fast trak.  It has been a good mower so far.  Hustler has a sport that is cheaper for residential use.  I think my mowers warranty is 3 years or 400 hours.  The fast traks have heavier decks and transmissions than most other brands in the same price range.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought a ferris used 4 years ago,  commercial, 23 hp Kawasaki with a 48'' cut.  it has been very good for me.  rides on side hills, or go up and down.  good smooth cut.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 6, 2013)

My dad and uncle both have gravelys and like them. I'm looking to pick one up here soon myself.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, the Scag is more money, but it is money well spent, IMHO.  I buy used ones and use them for 3 or 4 years, then sell them within 200 or 300 of what I bought them.   So it costs me around 50 bucks a year plus oil and filter changes to run a top of the line mower.  Typically I don't have to put belts on them or any other stuff.  

Good luck with the mower of your choice.

Pappy


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 9, 2013)

About 5 years ago, I offered Home Depot, $1,800 for one of their 42" Z42 Toro's that had been returned, and they took it. Yes, I know it's not a Scag, and it has a stamped deck, but, it was only $1,800, and it cuts great. That being said, I understand that was the last year that Toro made their own mowers, and were outsourcing manufacturing to MTD.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had great luck with anything that has Husqvarna on it.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 19, 2013)

*Poor Dealership*

I bought a Husqvarna Semi-Pro 42 inch several years ago and it's been pretty good. I concur with Todd E on where you buy. When I found my Husqvarna it was in Milledgeville and they offered me a good price. Wanting to do business at home I returned to Dublin and tried to do business with the dealer here in Dublin. However the dealer didn't have the model in stock and I was told that if he had to order it would be about $800 more than the other dealer. I went to Milledgeville for service a couple of years and after husband/wife split who owned the store in Milledgeville I decided to let the local store do my service. Long story short they did a number on me and excused their theft as me not buying the unit from them even though I reminded them I had gave them a chance. Another thing is they didn't even service my unit as they promised. 
Mother Earth April/May issue had a review of mowers with costs from $2400 to $17,000. One of the things they reviewed covered fuel consumption. One of the mowers listed for under $6300 gave a good score of 3.75 and had medium fuel consumption. Never heard of it but it was called Big Dog R-754.

IMO look for a good engine like Kawasaki. Too small a engine won't last just as too small a mower for too many acres.
Buy one with a good thick deck.
Try one before you buy. Zero Turn IMO don't ride as well as tractor style. Most are rough riding if the yard isn't perfect. Some Zero Turn have springs on front wheels and may ride better.
Look for a good dealer and availabilty of parts and parts at a reasonable cost. Be sure you can buy blades at several locations.
If you plan on servicing yourself check to see if you can easily access filter, belts etc. 
Look for one that has reasonable maintenance cost and maintain it well if you want it to last.
Gas consumption is important but not a major issue in my book since I don't cut often. DO buy and use non ethanol gas.
HINTS: Use: "No-Ceeze" on blade bolts to prevent having to chain to remove and be sure you match the mower to your trailer.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Bad Boy is a great mower but the TSC models are their bottom unit.
I have the commercial model which is much nicer. Notice 4 wheel suspension cushions and heim joint deck linkage, welded deck, dual hydro pumps, electric deck lift, kaw water cooled engine.
Kubota has a really nice mower and 0% financing.

Heres my opinion by brand;
Scag- tough as nails, not real comfy, the mower you give to prisoners to cut the jail yard because they cant break it.
Exmark- very nice owner operator mower but overpriced.
Hustler -basic good mower
Kubota-very nice owner operator mower very comfy. Mows like a porche.
BadBoy- very nice commerical mowers tough as nails and comfy with air ride seat. Mows like a monster truck.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

golffreak said:


> I've had great luck with anything that has Husqvarna on it.



Yep, Husqvarna didn't get their reputation from building junk.

I bought a Husqvarna RZ 4621 with a Briggs Endurance motor. I love it.


----------



## RonRon (Apr 25, 2013)

whchunter, the dealership in Milledgeville is open again. Same lady, new husband. I'm picking up a new Husquvarna tractor Friday. Good folks to do business with. The tel # is 478-453-9900


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 25, 2013)

The top brand commercial mowers will last 20+ years.I'm still using one made in 86. Hustler and SCAG are both good names. One I haven't seen mentioned that you may want to look at is a front deck grasshopper. The front deck mowers are great about getting under trees.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 27, 2013)

*Ok*



RonRon said:


> whchunter, the dealership in Milledgeville is open again. Same lady, new husband. I'm picking up a new Husquvarna tractor Friday. Good folks to do business with. The tel # is 478-453-9900



Thanks....wish I knew she was looking, I'd woulda been over to see her ..... 

Are they at the same location?


----------



## whchunter (Apr 27, 2013)

*Big Dog*

Googled the Big Dog products and they look pretty good.


----------



## Trigabby (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone used the new Kubota Kommander series?  They have an entry pro/high end home owner model I'm looking at...


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a Dixie Chopper with a 5 ft. deck and a 33 hp.Generac.I bought in new in 2001. The only problems i have had was I let a different dealer TRY to add a elec. deck lift. They kept it two weeks and then told me it couldn't be done.It took a year and two different shop's to get my deck right.


----------

